# Why can’t I catch fish while surf fishing in Navarre?



## BasicAsFisherman (May 6, 2021)

Been surf fishing about 9 times (Mainly for pompano) over the last few months. Tried reading the waves for ideal spots, wading out far as heck, all types of different bait, etc.. not one fish. I even go during the major bite times and minor times.

Is it because of the water temperature? Any advice would be great.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Farther out isn't always the best. Try some of the closer in troughs. Look for the breaks in the bar....try left /right and right in the middle of these cuts. If you're not getting bit....move. Try using fluorocarbon leaders, but at least use mono leaders. Whatever you do don't use those 2 drop wire leaders....not saying that you do , but I don't know you so I'm covering all the bases. Watch the fishermen down the beach, if they're catching and you're not....it's worth a look. I'm not saying to go move in on them, I'm saying to go take a look at the area that they were fishing and make some mental notes for next time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicAsFisherman (May 6, 2021)

I’ll definitely check out what other people are using. They’re usually pretty open to some casual fishing conversations.

I think my issue is actually finding troughs, cuts, holes and whatever else. Every time I go, there’s just waves, waves, and more waves. Not really any breaks or rip currents. Perhaps I just need to go farther.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes look at what they were using, but look at the water area that they were fishing. Shallow water pushes the water up and it will break as the water moves over it. If there is a deeper cut in the bar , the water won't be pushed up or breaking in this area. Good luck !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicAsFisherman (May 6, 2021)

sounds good. I really appreciate the help. Any recommendations in regards to high/low/between tides, major/minor feeding times, sunrise/sunset (with respect to pompano in particular)?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunrise , sunset, incoming tide nearing high tide even if it's in the middle of the day , I also prefer to fish days with 2 to 3 foot waves rather than calm days.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pompano at Navarre have been running right on the beach, not further out.

Best bait...sand fleas.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try praying:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I caught 3 last weekend. The surf wasnt that good, I also prefer some wave action cause I usually do better. All of them were caught before the first sandbar on pink fish bites. I put out sand fleas and green fish gum as well and they were never touched. Most say to stack your reels so one is close one medium and one far out to up your chances. However I find not caring if you catch anything ups my chances. I had 3 poles out and the guy next to me had 6 out and he only caught 1................ so who knows. The spot and the bait matter but dont over think it


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

If you use fish bites, make sure you get them from a locally owned bait shop. That way you know they are fresh. Old stale fish bites are a no go.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Waves come in pushing water over the bar, and then the water flows along the beach until it can find its way back out through a cut. A lot of times, when the water makes the turn to go back out through the cut, it piles sand up along the beach to form a little point. The point points toward the cut. Fish tend to congregate in that area. I like to fish on the upcurrent side of the cut not far from the beach, in the cut, and beside the cut on the far side of the bar, if it is reachable.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’ve got a house at Navarre Beach and used to catch a lot more than I have lately. I think the hurricanes have rearranged the sandbars.
I always have a cooler of Bud Light with me so if I don’t catch anything, I don’t really care.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I found out to these guys that know how to read the beach are in the gold in witch I did not at all but was at a family thing one day up in a high rise on the beach bored out of my mind looking out from I think it was the 14th floor you could see the breaks in the bar and what it does to the shore line then it all clicked


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## BasicAsFisherman (May 6, 2021)

Well, I can certainly say that luck is a big factor. Went out a day after posting this thread and stayed for about 5.5 hours. Finally caught a pomp as I was packing up to leave. The guy right next to me caught 4 in his first thirty minutes though. What’s funny is that I was right in that spot moments before he got there. Nonetheless, you all provided great points.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Have servicable results fishing the first cut with sand fleas and fish bites on a float hook.


----------



## BasicAsFisherman (May 6, 2021)

Yea, so that’s been working for me as well. Only difference is since my last post, I’ve been going to Fort Pickens which has been pretty good. I’ve also been using some of those bright colored pompano rigs with floats like your talking about. Probably caught about 8 total now. Can’t wait till they come back in the fall


----------



## Kessler (Nov 28, 2007)

daylate said:


> If you use fish bites, make sure you get them from a locally owned bait shop. That way you know they are fresh. Old stale fish bites are a no go.


This! Is absolutely (wipes tear from eye) beautiful..greatest piece of advice of any forum!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Kessler said:


> This! Is absolutely (wipes tear from eye) beautiful..greatest piece of advice of any forum!
> View attachment 1078782


They work for trigger fish to just try it


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

few years back I unloaded my stuff next to another fisherman. we crossed the road and walked down to the beach together. I had been to this spot a few days earlier and fished a sand point about a quarter mile west,the spot looked really fishy to me. The other guy set up right there at the end of the path,which by reading the beach info was not a good spot. well an hour later he had 5 nice pomps,I got one dink flounder,so much for reading the beach. I still do it but it's overrated. A few days ago I found the perfect spot. It was about a 5 foot wide run out creating a nice little rip current going out about 50 yards,added bonus was a colony of sand fleas right in the middle of it. I spent an hour and a half there ,fished all around that area







, caught one fish. Left the beach utterly depressed.


----------

